# Oar Length for 18 foot Sotar ST raft



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukon77 said:


> My question goes out to those folks who have 18 foot rafts utilizing double rail frame. What size oars do you folks normally use?


I have an 8 ft wide raft with a double rail frame. There is about 84 in between the oarlocks and the stands are not very tall. My tubes are 6 inches larger than yours and I sit on a drybox. 11 ft oars are just right for me.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I got 11' cat sgg's for my 18' w 24" tubes 8' wide Maravia Hurricane. I am very pleased. Not too big, not too small. It sticks to the 1/3 in 2/3 out rule too. I don't have counter balance, nor do I see the need for them. 

Have fun, big boats rock. They will fit down smaller rivers with a little finesse but the wind will get you every time with 24" tubes.

There's a couple pics in my profile.


----------



## rehamxela (Jul 20, 2008)

have an 18' hyside with 24s and 8 feet wide. I run 11' sawyers and I think they are perfect can run the grand and ladore at low water. no prob. but with big Alaskan rivers would consider 12' s and do not think they are too long. if I was u I would buy 11's and one foot extensions to have some versatility.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Sawyer makes some blades that are a few inches longer than std, if that helps. Based on your dims, I would not go less than 11'


----------



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks folks. Appreciate the advice on the Sawyer blades - I had heard they are 3 inches longer. I discussed the 1 foot extension - and would do exactly that if they made a 6 inch extension.

I'm about where I started. Several say 11 foot should be just right - but there is still that nagging doubt they might be a touch too short. I've read just about everything on the forum regarding proper oar length and understand the many variables, including stature/size, and rowing style preference. No doubt it takes experience and testing to get things dialed in right. I only wish I had paid more attention to the oar set-ups during my 6 runs last year with rented/borrowed boats. Of the six different boat - I vividly remember that just ONE of them had what I considered a very efficient and comfortable rowing set-up. A few were completely horrid - thus me hopes to get things relatively dialed in before I make that first purchase.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Yukon77 said:


> Thanks folks. Appreciate the advice on the Sawyer blades - I had heard they are 3 inches longer. I discussed the 1 foot extension - and would do exactly that if they made a 6 inch extension.
> 
> I'm about where I started. Several say 11 foot should be just right - but there is still that nagging doubt they might be a touch too short. I've read just about everything on the forum regarding proper oar length and understand the many variables, including stature/size, and rowing style preference. No doubt it takes experience and testing to get things dialed in right. I only wish I had paid more attention to the oar set-ups during my 6 runs last year with rented/borrowed boats. Of the six different boat - I vividly remember that just ONE of them had what I considered a very efficient and comfortable rowing set-up. A few were completely horrid - thus me hopes to get things relatively dialed in before I make that first purchase.


Perhaps you could smother the, "_very efficient and comfortable rowing set-up_" owner with praise and they would provide the oarlock/oar length dimensions. People that receive complements are often helpful.
Then, because you're a good guy, you could post those numbers.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Yukon77 said:


> Thanks folks. Appreciate the advice on the Sawyer blades - I had heard they are 3 inches longer. I discussed the 1 foot extension - and would do exactly that if they made a 6 inch extension.
> 
> I'm about where I started. Several say 11 foot should be just right - but there is still that nagging doubt they might be a touch too short. I've read just about everything on the forum regarding proper oar length and understand the many variables, including stature/size, and rowing style preference. No doubt it takes experience and testing to get things dialed in right. I only wish I had paid more attention to the oar set-ups during my 6 runs last year with rented/borrowed boats. Of the six different boat - I vividly remember that just ONE of them had what I considered a very efficient and comfortable rowing set-up. A few were completely horrid - thus me hopes to get things relatively dialed in before I make that first purchase.


I think sawyer also makes wooden counterbalanced handles that may be a foot longer. I'd definitely contact someone like them. The issue is going to be the shipping cost of oversized oars, and the fact that most brands don't offer more than 11'. If they can ship the handles detached that may help. You may also contact cataract about maybe a longer 2 piece design that can be trimmed to size If you determine its too long -- I would think they could join two halves with a slug that would be as strong as a single shaft design


----------



## Nugs (Dec 5, 2011)

*18' Sotar*

I have a 18' Sotar SP (tan), 8' wide with 24"tubes. Double rail frame, oarlocks are 84" apart. I use 11' Cataract SGX oars, counterweighted, with Magnum blades. My seat is a cooler or drybox. Very happy with oar length, wouldn't want them any longer.


----------

